# Ladies who have recovered from long-term scalp damage: help!



## sheanu (Sep 13, 2011)

Have any of you ladies ever had long-term scalp damage and were able to get  a healthy scalp? Here's some background on my issue:

I've been an extremely slow grower since childhood but I think that is the result of getting my first perm at age 1  . My aunt (who at the time was 16) was an "aspiring cosmetologist" and decided that she couldn't resist perming an available head of hair. My parents said that before she permed my hair, it was full and thick (even at that young age my twa is thicker and longer than my hair has been at most periods in my life!). My mum tried many methods to get my hair to grow but nothing worked well and my hair was always short, fragile and fine. Eventually she just started perming it to make it easier on herself (at around age 8 probably) and that made breakage and scalp burns a problem.

Once I started taking care of my own hair, I put in a series of braids that further damaged my already temperamental scalp, meaning that my edges were (and still sort of are) gone. Finally, I decided back in 2008 that since perms  didn't seem to be working out for my hair, why not go natural? And I was for about 8 months before I decided to follow my mother's advice and do a short "Halle Berry" style. This was the worst possible decision I'd ever made for my hair. This short style meant that I permed my hair every month and got it styled every two weeks on the dot to maintain it. I also made the foolish mistake of getting color rinses on the same day as the perms. I never let a permanent color touch my head because I knew that my scalp  just couldn't take it and my stylist assured me that a rinse and perm on the same day would be  ok  (all pre-LHCF)  Talk about breakage! I would have probably noticed it more if my stylist wasn't trimming every month to maintain a style. What I did notice was that my scalp was JACKED UP! My edges, which were starting to grow back after the time I was natural, are just about gone and my scalp is still recovering . I had my last perm in Dec. '11 and I'm pretty sure that after joining LHCF, I'm never going back. 

I'm trying to be patient because I know that everything takes time but I just don't know what to do now to get my scalp healthy.  I'm not even sure I can say "back to normal" because given my scalp's history, I don't think it's ever really been healthy. I'm putting a lot of work into finding some kind of solution because I'm getting married next year and would like to at least be able to wear my own hair in some kind of style instead of the wig I've been using for the past few months. I'm trying twists now under the wig and daily spritzing with a mixture of nettle tea, 6'n1 moisturizer (anyone else used this?), aloe vera gel, and castor oil mixed with some essential oils and sealing with shea butter. I've also been washing with an all natural aloe and vitamin e soap bar to avoid sulfates. I also tried cowashing but I got the worst buildup ever. So far I can't really tell if it's truly helping with the condition of my scalp because it still itches frequently and the hair on my edges sometimes drops out with a white bulb still attached. 
Can anyone offer advice? And sorry the post is so long lol . Thanks ladies! 
If you need me to post my "regiment" or anything else let me know!


----------



## Qtee (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about ur problems...sorry I dont have any advice..Just wanted to say..


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi I have some serious scalp issue, and have been through them all. You will get better as long as you work on it. I think you just have find what works for you. We all have natural shedding. 

I use onion mask to keep my scalp in check. Raw honey mask work as well. Castor oil is good, it thickens. I think aloe vera is good overall, but I hadn't heard about it for follicle stimulation. Let me see what else. 
Red peppers increase circulation
Onion stimulate
Garlic reduces shedding
Drinking water strengthens
sulfer stimulates
scalp massage circulation

The most important thing is to keep trying and know that you are successful. I know that you will look beautiful on your wedding day.


----------



## ajoke (Sep 13, 2011)

Just to say welcome, and check out this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419438

There are a lot of women dealing with similar problems on LHCF.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 13, 2011)

For me massaging with olive oil around 30 mins before shampoo helps
also eucalyptus or cinnamon oil helps but test it first...
I'd say find a very gentle shampoo was a big key for me now  Nonie may be able to help and many of the LHCF veterans will prob chime in


----------



## sheanu (Sep 13, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> Hi I have some serious scalp issue, and have been through them all. You will get better as long as you work on it. I think you just have find what works for you. We all have natural shedding.
> 
> I use onion mask to keep my scalp in check. Raw honey mask work as well. Castor oil is good, it thickens. I think aloe vera is good overall, but I hadn't heard about it for follicle stimulation. Let me see what else.
> *Red peppers increase circulation
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice! How do you incorporate the bolded items into your regiment? Do you blend them together to make a mask or something similar?

As far as sulfer is concerned: is there any way I can mix a powder into my daily spritz? I've heard people used powder but I'm not sure which other forms it comes in.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 13, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> For me massaging with olive oil around 30 mins before shampoo helps
> also* eucalyptus or cinnamon oil* helps but test it first...
> I'd say find a very gentle shampoo was a big key for me now  @Nonie may be able to help and many of the LHCF veterans will prob chime in



My hairdressers (I tried 2 different ones for while) both used to use some eucalyptus shampoo and conditioner on me (I assume it was eucalyptus because whatever she used gave me the best scalp tingles  lol). Is cinnamon oil tingly and is the eucalyptus drying? Also, what should I look for when testing them?


----------



## sheanu (Sep 17, 2011)

Bumping!

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Sep 24, 2011)

I just bought some eucalyptus oil for something other than hair, and I found out that it can be good for stimulating growth and strengthening the hair/improving elasticity! I just co washed my hair and added some eucalyptus oil on to my itchy scalp and it was immediately soothed!


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2011)

Bumping! I'm reading through the alopecia thread right now but thought I'd include some pics in case you have any more suggestions. The ones I took in May are from when I had a sew-in. I've since abandoned that in favor of a wig because I think it hurt more than helped with thinning. It seems like since I've stopped relaxing, my hair growth is even slower and my hair is thinning more.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

I totally understand. I am not a veteran of hhc by any means, but I had damage to my scalp due to tight micro braids that I wore continuously for a year then I started wearing tight sew ins for a few months then got a bone straight relaxer at a salon. The results of all this was edges that were thinned out. A terribly itchy scalp with patches of dry skin that itched horribly and thinning in the crown and front part of my hair.  It was so thin that people could see through my hair to my scalp. And this was in my late 20's. I knew nothing about hair care and went to the dermatologist who "prescribed" me aphogee hair products and told me to stop wearing tight braids and hair styles and pretty much was useless IMO. I kind of just gave up and told myself that there was nothing I could do but start wearing really short hair styles to mask the thinness and live with this.
A year and a half later I found out about healthy hair practices for textured hair and long story short, my hair jumped from chin length to now full APL with the thinness gone, (except for a half inch part in the front). What I did was stopped using sulfate shampoos, washed more often. Used castor oil and peppermint and eucalyptus on my scalp often. And texlax every 4-6 months. I am in love with my hair. 
I hope your hair recovers and good luck on the wedding.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks so much. I've recently cut out sulfate shampoos and have been wanting to get some eucalyptus oil since everyone's recommended it but it's a bit pricey in my area (like $20 for one small bottle!) But I'm going out to get it now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

[USER=316389 said:
			
		

> sheanu[/USER];14325039]Thanks so much. I've recently cut out sulfate shampoos and have been wanting to get some eucalyptus oil since everyone's recommended it but it's a bit pricey in my area (like $20 for one small bottle!) But I'm going out to get it now.


 
I can't say that I have recovered but I am recovering. The biggest thing I have found for me is really focusing on my scalp more. I know people have a certain affinity to oils and EOs and there may be some that work better than others. But I have found that taking a mix of carrier oils with a good blend of EOs and focusing on increasing the circulation in the scalp, through better products, more frequent scalp massages and keeping the scalp moisturized and oiled has been more important than the actual products used.

I suggest focusing on the scalp massages and anything that improves the health of your scalp. And if your scalp is itching, burning, irritated don't ignore it. Cleanse it gently and soothe it.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 29, 2011)

The ladies that have posted already have given awesome advice! Unfortunately, my scalp is still a work in progress. I suffer from a scalp condition known as seborrheic dermatitis. Since I have stopped using sulfate based shampoos my scalp has improved tremendously(I see that you have done this already and that's wonderful). I massage my scalp daily for 5-10 minutes and will begin shampooing daily on Monday( I workout 5 days a week and my scalp gets irritated from the sweat). I also suffer from low porosity and having fine hair coupled with being an extremely slow grower makes reaching my hair goals an uphill battle. Currently, I am trying to find staple hair care products and a regimen that will work for both growth & retention. This is proving to be such a challenge for me because my scalp can be somewhat temperamental at times and due to financial constraints I am unable to purchase higher quality products that my persnickety hair seems to insist upon. Thus, I am making due with the product stash that I have at the moment and will purchase new products as my current stash runs out. IMHO, a great place to order essentials oils from is:  http://www.anandaapothecary.com. They have amazing customer service and if you email them for assistance with making an essential oil blend that targets your hair concerns/condition they will be more than willing to assist you. Congrats on your upcoming nuptials sweetie.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks ladies. Morehairplease it looks like we have similar struggles: I'm also a fine and highly porous haired  individual and it's definitely difficult. I'll check out that website when I get home (at school now). Scalp massages definitely seem to help relieve itchiness when I spritz with water mixed with an oil blend first so I'm trying to do those daily.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## kab (Sep 29, 2011)

I have posted a reply in a similar thread last week.  I have been a lurker for about one and half years and gleaned the information to restore my scalp from lhcf.  I decided to join last week just to answer a similar question so I will add my experience here also.  My hair is dense, fine and very soft.  I had temple damage from relaxers and later my hairline was damaged (very similar to yours) from a Hawaiian Silky "dry curl" and later post-partum damage.  Like you, I still had hair but my scalp was damaged - it was tight, tender, dry, flaky and itchy and the chemical damage had actually changed the texture of my hair in two spots making it dry and brittle in those two areas.  My hair was weak.  I found lchf accidentally while googling protein powders.  I later found a thread on MN (miconazole nitrate).  I think that had I not found this thread first, what I did later would not have resulted in as much significant improvement.  I used the MN for about 7 weeks.  First solo and later I mixed it with drug store castor oil.  Extremely thin and slick bald in some spots temple areas began to sprout fine fuzz.  I then read about JBCO (jamaican black castor oil) and began to use this and noticed that the hairline continued to improve - the hairs became less fine and a little thicker.  Next read about sulfur and mixed the powder with olive oil and jbco and used it daily and noticed that the hairs grew longer.  Three months ago I added megatek.  This mixture caused the exact results that I had read about.  The weak areas began to shed and were replaced with hairs that were thicker and darker and stronger.  My hair is now closer to the hair that I had before the damage than it has ever been.  This all began last year.  My hairline is no longer embarrassing.  I am so happy that I joined lhcf just so that I could say thank you and spread the word.  The reason that I think that the MN was crucial is because I believe that the MN cured any bacterial or fungal issues present on the scalp and seemed to regenerate dormant and weak follicles.  The jbco is a natural antifungal and antibacterial.  I believe that the sulfur and the megatek fertilized and nourished the follicles to encourage the growth of stronger hair.  I hope this helps.  You still have hair so their is hope.  I had short broken hairs like yours as well as slick spots that were hairless but now have healthy hair.  And my hair had been this way for YEARS.


----------



## kab (Sep 29, 2011)

i meant there is hope . . .


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow Kab. Thanks for posting and that's really inspiring. I'm going to look up MN. Although I've heard of it, I'm not exactly sure what it does.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Sep 29, 2011)

kab you are great!! I hope this helps my mother. She has been struggling with a similar problem.


----------



## kab (Sep 30, 2011)

You are very welcome.    Just wanted to share the hope.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 30, 2011)

Going to see a doctor today to get my scalp tested. 

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 3, 2011)

kab this right on point.  I finished washing my hair yesterday and looked at it in horror.  I've had an issue with my edges for a while now, but they seem to be picking out even faster over the last 3 months or so.  It's never looked this bad so quickly.  I noticed you said that things seemed to get worse before they got better.  And that you're hair shed and then grew in?
I'm hoping this will be my case because i'm not sure what's going on.  I have a mix of castor oil and some other EO's that i've been applying to my edges for the last month.  I will also have some MN and megatek that i will be mixing together and applying in the morning.  I also will switch to a non-sulfate shampoo. Maybe CON argan oil


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Oct 3, 2011)

kab 

could you explain how your scalp was initially. My mother's scalp is smooth like a bald man.


----------



## kab (Oct 3, 2011)

BrownSugar and @ beloved

the damage was similar to beloved's and sheanu's.  the difference is that the hair that remained was more baby fine.  however, like sheanu's, on the left side the damage went farther back (from hairline to ear like sheanu's last pic).  i also had a small patch in the temple area that was clean - no hair.  all of my little baby hairs along the hairline were gone for years.  i always had kiss curls in front of my ears, hair that i could twirl on my fingers and it would loopy curl.  that was gone.  now that and the baby hairs are back, the clean spot has filled in and the hairline is darker, thicker and longer.   yes, it gets worse first.  i noticed this with the jbco but def with the megatek.  with the megatek the shedding began almost immediately, within a few days.  but it grows back in so quickly that it is only traumatic if you pay attention to all of the shed hairs.  just remember that it will be replaced quickly.  get that megatek and mn quickly.  as mom always says, nothing beats a failure but a try.  try it and see - i just believe it will work for you because mine was so bad for SO long.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 3, 2011)

First, OP congratulations on your engagement!  Secondly, I'm not sure that my experience is similar to yours because of how young your scalp issues started, but I did have severe scalp damage in 2009, just a month after my HHJ began.  A stylist improperly neutralized my scalp and I was left with severe burns throughout.  I was so scared that I would end up with scarring or that my hair wouldn't grow back either at all or the same as I had before.  I've attached some pictures for you to see how badly my scalp was damaged.  I wore wigs for 7 months as you stated you do, and kept up with my regimen.  My hair did not grow lengthwise very quickly (well still doesn't seem to be in my opinion) but it did recover.  In addition to my daily moisturizing, weekly washes and deep conditions, I applied a growth aid and did regular scalp massages.  I also went to a dermatologists' office because he had to prescribe an antibiotic ointment for my scalp burns.  I didn't read through the whole thread but have you seen a doctor?  Perhaps you could try a topical minoxidil type of cream?  In any event, to answer your original question - yes, I have had severe scalp damage (that may not qualify as long term) but yes, I was able to recover and I truly believe you can also.

Again the attached pics are showing my scalp burns back in 09.


----------



## sheanu (Oct 3, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> First, OP congratulations on your engagement!  Secondly, I'm not sure that my experience is similar to yours because of how young your scalp issues started, but I did have severe scalp damage in 2009, just a month after my HHJ began.  A stylist improperly neutralized my scalp and I was left with severe burns throughout.  I was so scared that I would end up with scarring or that my hair wouldn't grow back either at all or the same as I had before.  I've attached some pictures for you to see how badly my scalp was damaged.  I wore wigs for 7 months as you stated you do, and kept up with my regimen.  My hair did not grow lengthwise very quickly (well still doesn't seem to be in my opinion) but it did recover.  In addition to my daily moisturizing, weekly washes and deep conditions, I applied a growth aid and did regular scalp massages.  I also went to a dermatologists' office because he had to prescribe an antibiotic ointment for my scalp burns.  I didn't read through the whole thread but have you seen a doctor?  Perhaps you could try a topical minoxidil type of cream?  In any event, to answer your original question - yes, I have had severe scalp damage (that may not qualify as long term) but yes, I was able to recover and I truly believe you can also.
> 
> Again the attached pics are showing my scalp burns back in 09.





Wow I'm sorry you went through that but I'm glad it's coming back for you 
 I did go to the doctor on friday but he only gave me a referral to a specialist because the doctor wasn't sure what it could've been. He thought seb. derm automatically because I have terrible acne accompanying it but my mum (an ARNP) thinks it's a scalp infection that's traveled down to my face (I know I have a lot of issues ). I want to do the MN first like @kab suggested but I'm starting out w/ Nizoral until I can see the dr just to avoid anymore issues because my skin and scalp are ULTRA sensitive. Until I know what really dealing with I'm just saving my money for the MN and MegaTek.


----------



## toufa (Oct 11, 2011)

kab said:


> I have posted a reply in a similar thread last week.  I have been a lurker for about one and half years and gleaned the information to restore my scalp from lhcf.  I decided to join last week just to answer a similar question so I will add my experience here also.  My hair is dense, fine and very soft.  I had temple damage from relaxers and later my hairline was damaged (very similar to yours) from a Hawaiian Silky "dry curl" and later post-partum damage.  Like you, I still had hair but my scalp was damaged - it was tight, tender, dry, flaky and itchy and the chemical damage had actually changed the texture of my hair in two spots making it dry and brittle in those two areas.  My hair was weak.  I found lchf accidentally while googling protein powders.  I later found a thread on MN (miconazole nitrate).  I think that had I not found this thread first, what I did later would not have resulted in as much significant improvement.  I used the MN for about 7 weeks.  First solo and later I mixed it with drug store castor oil.  Extremely thin and slick bald in some spots temple areas began to sprout fine fuzz.  I then read about JBCO (jamaican black castor oil) and began to use this and noticed that the hairline continued to improve - the hairs became less fine and a little thicker.  Next read about sulfur and mixed the powder with olive oil and jbco and used it daily and noticed that the hairs grew longer.  Three months ago I added megatek.  This mixture caused the exact results that I had read about.  The weak areas began to shed and were replaced with hairs that were thicker and darker and stronger.  My hair is now closer to the hair that I had before the damage than it has ever been.  This all began last year.  My hairline is no longer embarrassing.  I am so happy that I joined lhcf just so that I could say thank you and spread the word.  The reason that I think that the MN was crucial is because I believe that the MN cured any bacterial or fungal issues present on the scalp and seemed to regenerate dormant and weak follicles.  The jbco is a natural antifungal and antibacterial.  I believe that the sulfur and the megatek fertilized and nourished the follicles to encourage the growth of stronger hair.  I hope this helps.  You still have hair so their is hope.  I had short broken hairs like yours as well as slick spots that were hairless but now have healthy hair.  And my hair had been this way for YEARS.



kab, thank you so much for this post.  I've recently started my HHJ and now my mom is joining me!  She has similar scalp issues to what you described and we're experimenting with a couple of things to try to rejuvenate her scalp/follicles, including scalp massages with essential oils and Nioxin vitamins.  We'll now be adding MN to our regimen, too! Thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 11, 2011)

I had my first perm when I was 9. I had sores every relaxer til I was about 16. Relaxers at the salon were always the WORST. Edges fell out twice. Psoriasis on the scalp. Eczema from my face down to my knees. Turrble...

Get some wasabi and make a thin paste for a scalp stimulant. This is gonna feel like a relaxer on steroids, but the circulation will help TREMENDOUSLY

Go to the doctor and have you Ferritin Serum checked. 13-200 is considered normal. You want yours at about 100. I checked mine last year and it was 13. This year, it's 31 and my hair is growing like mad. My hair used to take 3 mos to grow one stankin' inch. Now, I'm getting at least 3/4 inch per mo.

Dandruff is never good. I don't care what anyone says. Dandruff inhibits sebum from making it as far down the ends as possible and it inhibits circulation. For example, I have a ball python. Snakes shed monthly even over the eyes. If the shed doesn't come off, they go blind. Wash your hair at the first sign of dandruff. Fungus, bacteria, allergies and auto-immune problems all cause dandruff and none of them are good reasons. 

Also, if you have a tight scalp, that is also a reason for thin hair. Hair needs fat. Notice that most bald men have a shiny scalp because the skins is so taught. Add pumpkin seed oil to your diet. Vegetable fats are very good at nourishing the skin from the inside.

Do niacin flushes. NOT NIACINAMIDE!! 500 mg of niacin will open your capillaries and allow healing blood to rush through and deliver oxygen to places it couldn't previously get. I suggest you treat this one like a bad laxative and stay home. Trust me.

Exercise, water, vitamins, diet... yada yada... heard that before.... yeah, yeah, yeah...

Unfortunately, what's good for your scalp isn't necessarily good for your hair. I stopped wearing protective styles and wore my hair out EVERY DAY. I did not put any stress on my scalp. I washed every other day and stopped using grease, mineral oil, or any oil on my scalp and massaged until my natural sebum showed on my fingers. (Do some jumping jacks or sump'n)

It took YEARS to get my scalp healthy. My suggestion is to start with getting your ferritin up and doing the niacin flushing. Niacin also gets your cholesterol under control. My triglycerides are at 35 and I'm 190 lbs. Oh! and check your TSH levels for your thyroid, too. The ideal is 1.0. 

Best of luck, as well!!! And...


----------



## sheanu (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi ladies!
I was actually just coming back to post an update when I saw that two people had posted. Since I started using the Nizoral last week I noticed that my hair was falling out by the bulb a lot less. Today was my first wash day since last week and I had less than half my usual amount of shed hairs per wash (and I used to have to wash once a week because my hair would have so many white specks in it from the bulbs and would itch like crazy). Now I'm pretty sure MN would work wonders for my hair because the main ingredient in Nizoral, Ketoconazole, is an anti-fungal similar to MN. I'm a little nervous about using Monistat on my head so I've decided to wait until I see the doctor next week because they have the prescription Nizoral with twice the Ketoconazole as well as MN creams that are prescription strength.

Perhaps those of you with similar issues or your mothers can give Nizoral a try as well.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 11, 2011)

sheanu said:


> Hi ladies!
> I was actually just coming back to post an update when I saw that two people had posted. Since I started using the Nizoral last week I noticed that my hair was falling out by the bulb a lot less. Today was my first wash day since last week and I had less than half my usual amount of shed hairs per wash (and I used to have to wash once a week because my hair would have so many white specks in it from the bulbs and would itch like crazy). Now I'm pretty sure MN would work wonders for my hair because the main ingredient in Nizoral, Ketoconazole, is an anti-fungal similar to MN. I'm a little nervous about using Monistat on my head so I've decided to wait until I see the doctor next week because they have the prescription Nizoral with twice the Ketoconazole as well as MN creams that are prescription strength.
> 
> Perhaps those of you with similar issues or your mothers can give Nizoral a try as well.



Nizoral is extremely harsh on the hair. I had a prescription when I was 11. My hair sounded like rice crispy treats basking in warm milk. 

I know the doctor prescribed it. I know I'm not a doctor, but I would NOT. I use Miconazole Nitrate with no irritation. 

"Ketoconazole,29 sulconazole and oxiconazole30  require only once-daily application because of their long durability in  the superficial layers of the skin. Clotrimazole, miconazole, and  econazole require twice-daily application."

Ketoconazole is also available in cream form. I would ask the doc about that because that shampoo is like turpentine.


----------



## kab (Oct 11, 2011)

You're welcome toufa and great info jeter.  Hope and more hope.


----------



## kab (Oct 11, 2011)

@jeter 
I agree about the thin scalp.  All the years that my scalp was damaged,  my scalp was severely thin and excruciatingly tender.  I had never been tenderheaded before.  So tender that the tension from blow drying and curling irons literally gave me a headache.


----------



## sheanu (Oct 12, 2011)

@jeter thanks for the info. I actually noticed that my hair was more moisturized and shinier since I started using nizoral but I've also changed from sealing with shea butter to grapeseed oil (i knew I should have made those changes one at a time!). Will it dry my hair out over time? And which form of mn are you using? And you kab?

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 12, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I had my first perm when I was 9. I had sores every relaxer til I was about 16. Relaxers at the salon were always the WORST. Edges fell out twice. Psoriasis on the scalp. Eczema from my face down to my knees. Turrble...
> 
> Get some wasabi and make a thin paste for a scalp stimulant. This is gonna feel like a relaxer on steroids, but the circulation will help TREMENDOUSLY
> 
> ...


 
This is great information. Ferritin is the iron transport protein. The more iron you have the more of the protein (ferritin) is produced to transport it in the body. 
I believe that a lot of what happens on the inside will manifest on the outside. Being healthy is a great start. Supplements are useful. 
I had problems with my edges (near the temple) thinning out because when I transitioned then bc'd I wore weaves for 18 mos leaving me with longer hair, but those thinned out temples. So I bought the ORS Temple Fertilizing Balm (The one that you apply with a dropper) and mixed that with some Castor Oil, and noticed improvement over a year. I am still working on it, but its not as noticeable. I think I will add some eucalyptus oil also.

Oh and yes Thyroid Levels (especially with women) is a GREAT place to start. *GET bloodwork done*: a CBC (Complete Blood Panel), a CMP (Complete Metabolic panel), a Vitamin Panel, and Lipids (Cholesterol, triglycerides, good and bad cholesterol, etc)....
I was able to even get one done at my school clinic when I was in college! I get it done every 5 years and I am just 31!

I am a nutrition professor and registered dietitian, so all the nutrition stuff you posted stuck out!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 12, 2011)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is great information. Ferritin is the iron transport protein. The more iron you have the more of the protein (ferritin) is produced to transport it in the body.
> I believe that a lot of what happens on the inside will manifest on the outside. Being healthy is a great start. Supplements are useful.
> I had problems with my edges (near the temple) thinning out because when I transitioned then bc'd I wore weaves for 18 mos leaving me with longer hair, but those thinned out temples. So I bought the ORS Temple Fertilizing Balm (The one that you apply with a dropper) and mixed that with some Castor Oil, and noticed improvement over a year. I am still working on it, but its not as noticeable. I think I will add some eucalyptus oil also.
> 
> ...



All the nutrition people I meet say, "Wow. Most people aren't unto their health like that. Where did u learn all this?" Lol

I am the diet queen. I truely believe that many diseases can be cured solely with diet.  
I cured my mom's diabetes and she lost 65 lbs in 5 mos. No pills. No insulin. I have as many blood tests as I can get while I'm in college lol I make up all sorts of excuses as to why I need it.
"But hemoglobin alone cannot detect all iron deficiencies, ma'am. I really need my ferritin serum checked. *holds out arm* *taps vein* "
They hate me at that office. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## kab (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeter, 
you sound like me.   I was forced into taking control of the health of my family when I was told by doctors that my child's chronic condition was incurable but treatable.  Wrong.  The right supplement and a temporary change in what we ate led to a cured condition and a new lifestyle of devouring health info (from the right sources), total abstinence from crap foods and running to healthy eating and good quality supplements.  In this age, we have to be proactive and sometimes aggressive with our own health.  Our bodies, our responsibility - but I just wish that more doctors were better informed to aid the journey.  As I understand it, medical schools do not teach nutrition.  If you build a quality product using quality materials, how can you build and maintain a quality body eating crappy foods?


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 12, 2011)

sheanu I used the over-the-counter Nizoral (in the dandruff shampoo section of drugstores) maybe 2 or 3 years ago.  I did notice that it dried my hair out, but it also curbed my shedding like no other.  This was also at the very beginning of my HHJ so i was just learning about healthier hair practices.  Plus my hair is always dry, so it doesn't take much for it to get out of whack.  You could always try diluting the shampoo a bit.


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Oct 14, 2011)

Aphogee 2 step protein treatment stopped my shedding a yr ago. My stylist said tht it rearrange the scalps abnormalities. And provides a healthier environment for growth.

Also, 3,000mcg Biotin has helped me to retain everything I've grown so far.


----------



## yorkpatties (Oct 14, 2011)

I've seen you mention this "rearrange the scalps abnormalities" bit in a few threads. What exactly do you mean? I don't understand how a protein can affect the various afflictions that can affect ones scalp. 




honeybearmommy32 said:


> Aphogee 2 step protein treatment stopped my shedding a yr ago. My stylist said tht it rearrange the scalps abnormalities. And provides a healthier environment for growth.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would suggest using Ovation hair products, although they are expensive, they do work for me, also using groganics shampoo, conditioner and vitamin supplements. I'm not sure about your diet, lots of protein, chicken, turkey, fish, salmon, mackerel.  Lots of scalp massages, if possible daily or twice daily, there is a spider head massager, you can get it on amazon, scalp massages with rosemary, lavender, frankincese and myrhh (both are anti-ageing), basil, other essential oils which stimulate growth.  Castor oil, Jamaican black castor oil. Cayenne pepper, ginger, the mint family all help to stimulate blood to the surface. also maybe you can get step 2 of hair formula 37, look at the ingredients of step one and maybe you can get a less expensive version. Plenty of exercise, deep breathing also help bringing blood to the scalp, try to avoid stressful situations, if you do get stress, give yourself a head massage, it helps to elevate a tight scalp.


----------



## Keen (Oct 14, 2011)

sheanu You may want to use tea tree oil products (shampoo and conditioner that has tea tree). It's good for your scalp and does not require too much extra work. An easier thing to do is to buy some tea tree oil and just add a few drops on all your products.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow not much I can add you ladies are all on point! I also have long term scalp damage even 4 yrs after my last perm. I can't tell you how many times my wack patch has gotten better and relapsed over the years. I'm on the upswing again at the moment  using esential oil therapy, vigorous scalp massages and small tweaks in my diet (finally figured out that DAIRY is not a friend to my scalp either!)

Just stick with whichever method you choose to re-grow. Consistency is key.


----------



## Lila25 (Oct 14, 2011)

OP,

I know your scalp will get better and improve!!! Sometimes when our bodies seem to be acting out, wether it's your hair or skin, it means it's trying to tell you something! I went natural in 2009 for some of the very same reasons you did..years of relaxer and hair dye damage. I thought my hair follicles were damaged after I permed and used Begin oriental black hair color..fried my scalp..I had a bad allergic reaction to that stuff.

The regimen I used was basically washing my hair once a week. I woul dampen my hair and use Aubry Organics shampoo, to wash my hair.I only did this to clarify with nonce a month. For the other three weeks I would dampen my hair and wash/ massage from root to tip with Aloe Vera gel. Rinse and seal my ends. I stopped using oil directly on my scalp because it made my scalp itch. Perhaps you can still use the oils that work for growth directly on your scalp, but maybe in your problem areas only? Oil on some women's scalp doesn't bother them, but my poor scalp can't take oil or any kind of build up, so if I co-wash, I'm careful not to get any conditioner on my scalp.. 

My reggie now is washing once a week with 1/3 cup baking soda mixed with 3 or 4 tablespoons of honey and 2  teaspoons ov ACV. Mix well, dampen hair, work from roots to tip, rinse hair well.

My scalp is very sensitive, but I find that the slight abrasiveness of the baking soda lifts all dirt and dead skin cells from my scalp making my scalp feel clean, refreshed and my hair conditioned.

It's worth a try? You can tweak my shampoo recipe, but the honey tones down some of the abrasiveness of the baking soda. But I don't have dandruff anymore and no build up on my scalp..and if you wear a wig or weave, that lessens the opportunity for the scalp to breath.. So taking the dead skin and build- up off my scalp with baking soda worked nothing short of a miracle on my scalp.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi again everyone,

I just got the results back from the dermatologist and they say it's early traction alopecia so it can definitely be treated. @jeter, I stopped the nizoral after your recommendation and have started cowashing more often and doing baking soda washes. I'll keep you all updated on my progress 

Anyone else have updates?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 11, 2011)

sheanu I have been using Moisturizing Selsun Blue with great results and it leaves my hair very soft. That nizoral is turrble. Please keep us posted. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Nov 11, 2011)

You might want to look at this video on YouTube by Allnaturalbaby.
MY NATURAL HAIR JOURNEY.AND BIG CHOP.  This video shows how she grew her hair back. I think it is a good vide. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcNyt5JpoWc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## sheanu (Nov 12, 2011)

@Jeter, Thanks for the tip!

beverly Ann, wow that video was really encouraging. The MTG really does make a difference because I've been using everything else she recommended.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Nov 12, 2011)

Sheanu, stay encouraged on your hair journey.  This forum has been the best thing ever for my natural hair journey. The video also encourages me. I have documented my scalp damage from relaxers and will publish my findings once my hair has fully grown back in the crown area where I have my damage.


----------



## yodie (Nov 12, 2011)

Hairobics really seem to help my nape scalp damage. The owner, Stephanie, is based in LA. I used to get my hair treated by her personally. She would mix up special products for me, wash my hair, do scalp massages. My hair felt great, but she's definitely not into heat styling. 

I'm wearing tracks right now because I prefer heat styles. So, I started using Stephanie's (over the counter products - scalp and follicle booster and leave in conditioner). I'm actually going to pick up some of the products she custom made for me and use those.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not trying to "take over" the thread but while we're talking about scalps, can anyone reccomend some sort of oil for burning/soar scalp?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 12, 2011)

AlwaysNatural said:


> I'm not trying to "take over" the thread but while we're talking about scalps, can anyone reccomend some sort of oil for burning/soar scalp?



Alcohol-free Peppermint flavor. NOT essential oil!! Get it where you find the spices in the grocery store. Got this one from whole foods. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 12, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Alcohol-free Peppermint flavor. NOT essential oil!! Get it where you find the spices in the grocery store. Got this one from whole foods.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



Thank you ma'am


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 12, 2011)

sheanu

Check this out.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QFMZS4/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&psc=1


----------



## sheanu (Nov 13, 2011)

@jeter
I actually just purchased some mega-tek rebuilder 2oz (purple lettering in little jar) today on amazon. Is this just as good? I heard mega-tek smells better but this one has purple letters and the one most people talked about on here had blue letters...i was hoping to save some money and try it out


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 13, 2011)

JeterCrazed

Wow. You've given some great information!!  I'm interested in what you were saying about having a tight scalp.  lol.  What other type of veggie oils can be used? I've never seen pumpkin seed oil anywhere.  I'm in the same predicament as the OP.  Some of the things i'm doing are finally getting my hair to start growing in the temple area, BUT there are still some places that are lacking.  I'm also thinking about the OCT system as well!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 13, 2011)

Great thread!

I'm not sure if the scalp is severely damaged but my crown area has been sore for years. When I was relaxed, the hair was thinner yet coarser in that area. Then I went natural (cut out grease and sulfate shampoos) and it's a lot better but still present. I haven't found a solution yet.


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 13, 2011)

since not all scalps enjoy oil (my scalp gets sore with them and it even hates conditioner), I think I have a few alternative ideas to oils as well. I tell you what has worked on my sensitive face, as my scalp appreciates it too (I haven't had scalp problems but you may enjoy the following ideas).

Wet your scalp, massage a smooth (liquid, non grainy) raw honey, with a little bit of (important: raw, it is more gentle) diluted apple cider vinegar, and some drops of chamomile and palmarosa, massage as much as you like and rinse. You can do this even everyday or twice a day (if it worked on my face when it went crazy... ). Raw honey saved my skin. And the honey and apple cider vinegar have that  dissolving/exfoliating/antibacterial/nourishing action on a wet scalp  that an oil would have on a dry scalp. Chamomile is the most soothing essential oil I know and palmarosa oil is very balancing. I found it to be even better than lavender.


A ginger tea in mineral water. It kills any itch and improves circulation. You can even throw some ginger powder into your water if you are having a bath and it will improve circulation in your whole body (very warming).

Green tea rinses are good for dandruff, with a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar.

When you do herbal rinses, make very strong brews and use a large bowl to collect and re-use while rinsing, or to even dunk your entire head.

A rosemary or yarrow hydrolate to spray whenever you feel like it (and then a moisturizer on the length to avoid matting: if I wet my hair and I don't add anything, it tangles near the scalp)


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 13, 2011)

Curlykale can you share what brand of raw honey you use?

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 13, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> @Curlykale can you share what brand of raw honey you use?
> 
> thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee



I don't use one particular brand and I always use different ones (I am in Europe so I am afraid I can't help with brands). I look for local honeys in health food stores. Not many honeys have "raw" written on them, but quite often you will find indications such as "cold processed", "non heated" etc in the description, especially in health food stores. If small dots or grains can be seen then it is too abrasive (consistency and color vary, as long as it's smooth/creamy or liquid I buy it). I look for local honey because usually it is raw and less expensive and it comes from small organic producers around the corner.

LATE EDIT: "non pasteurized" , "unfiltered" as well.

PS= oil and honey is another nice combo if your hair likes oils


----------



## MrsMe (Nov 13, 2011)

Subbing. I have severely damaged temples and I'm trying a few more things before giving up and saving up for Bosley. 

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

This is a very encouraging thread.  I commend each of the Ladies for being so transparent.

You open-ness will help so many people that are afraid to share their experiences.

I had a terrible, traumatic mishap in 2009 at a Salon (_negilent stylist doing chemical service_) which lead me to LHCF and to becoming a DIY'er and nursing my hair back to health.

So, I can identify with your issues/concerns/recovery.

I am still in recovery mode myself.  It takes consistence, patience and prayer.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 13, 2011)

MrsS said:


> Subbing. I have severely damaged temples and I'm trying a few more things before giving up and saving up for Bosley.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100


MrsS
sheanu
If you have prescription coverage, ask you doctor about topical steroids.

I've gathered some links about OLUX LynnieB has suggested it to many with great testimony.



****!!! ~ I'm a Survivor ~ !!! *** - Page 15 *
*Thinning/hair loss update (long) - Page 2*
*Thinning update: The natural stuff! *
*Dandruff does not mean dry scalp *
*I paid 25 dollar copay to the derm... 
*
*Have You Been Successful Growing out a Bald Spot*
Hate to put you on the spot, LynnieB  
Her then and now:










As for the MegaTek, I have no idea. I would imagine it has less keratin protein, but who knows! Might be just as good. I've never tried either.

My opinion is when the herb and home remedies fail, get up on that white man's medicine.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 13, 2011)

growinghealthyhair 
Not seeing pumpkin oil anywhere is not an excuse not to have it. Shame on you 

Flora Pumpkin Oil Certified Organic 8.5-Ounce Glass 

If you buy from Vitacost on Amazon, they have THE BEST prices on EVERYTHING and you get free shipping on $49. You can stock up on your Aubrey Conditioners and get some 100% Emu oil. Emu oil penetrates the skin down into the muscle tissue. That's how good it is. "Un-Petroleum" oil is a great alternative to people who like the feel of grease, but know petroleum is bad for the scalp and it's mostly Castor oil (win-win). It's easy to spend $49. 

Get on Amazon and get what you need, girl! :buttkick:


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol JeterCrazed

Ok ok ok!!  I'm going to get on this pumpkin oil.  So I actually oil my scalp with it versus ingesting? And you know I do need some Emu Oil.  I haven't tried any AO conditioners yet, I actually need to find a good conditioner!!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 13, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Lol @JeterCrazed
> 
> Ok ok ok!!  I'm going to get on this pumpkin oil.  So I actually oil my scalp with it versus ingesting? And you know I do need some Emu Oil.  I haven't tried any AO conditioners yet, I actually need to find a good conditioner!!



No. No. You ingest the pumpkin seed oil. Do NOT... (repeat) NOT put pumpkin see oil on your scalp UNLESS it's being used as a prepoo. If it's not washed out, it will go rancid on your scalp.

I recommend Aubrey (the ones for DRY), CHI Deep Brilliance, Moroccanoil, and LUSH (H'suan Wen Hua and Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease).


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 13, 2011)

This is a great encouraging thread! I'm taking notes and wishing everyone all the best. My temples are thin and I had a bald spot in the front/center of my head. Also, one year my mom basically relaxed an inch off of my hairline all the way around. MN helped, then I tried MegaTek, then I tried JBCO/sulfur. All worked well, but I think I got the best results from MN b/c I didn't have as much shedding.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sheanu (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad so many women are being encouraged by this! I just decided to come right out and hoped that other women would do the same. 

I have another sort of off-topic question as well that hopefully jeter and the other diet experts can address:

I have REALLY bad cystic acne that just flares up like crazy sometimes.  I really think it has something to do with my diet but I can't narrow it down. Right now I'm having a bad flare-up and my scalp is now itching and breaking out too! It had gone away, at least on the scalp, but now my scalp and face are sooo itchy and breaking out with bumps. 

Can you all recommend any tests or anything I should look into? I heard of the immunolabs tests on the alopecia page and I wonder if this could help me solve this mystery. 

Does anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 13, 2011)

You know....I've never really dealt with acne internally.

When I have acne, I use:

LUSH Dark Angels face wash. You buy it by weight and $5 will last months. 
Origins Checks and Balances $18
JBCO as Moisturizer

JBCO gets rid of acne within days! The cleansers are very drying, but once you moisturize, you will have forgotten all about it.

I do an internal cleansing, but it's brutal. I'm not even gonna post it.
I use essiac whenever I'm sick. That is my all-purpose, full-body cleanse. Essiac is documented to shrink cancer. It has helped be tremendously with various things. 





I buy the dry herbs and make it myself. It takes 12 hours. You can buy the pre-made bottle, but for the same price, you get enough dry mix to make 6x what you'd get pre-made. I had an eye twitch for 2 weeks. Went away with 2 days of essiac.


----------



## MrsMe (Nov 13, 2011)

JeterCrazed Thank you for the links and info! I gave up on doctors because my sister went through the same issues and doctors didn't do much for her. It got to the point that she lost all of her temple hair and had to do Bosley. 
I went to a derm a couple of months ago and he said nothing could be done at this point.  I still see a few teeny, tiny, thin strands of hair which I am trying to baby and give strength back but I'm losing hope. I'll try to post pics so you can see what I'm talking about. 

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 13, 2011)

Co-siging on Origins Check and Balances. Really impressed with that product. I think biotin and cocconut oil caused my flare up. Oiling in the AM, rotating biotin (every other day) and adding MSM helped me out.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

sheanu said:


> *I'm glad so many women are being encouraged by this! I just decided to come right out and hoped that other women would do the same. *


 
sheanu  The reason the transparency is so refreshing is that not all women on this Forum have Long Flowing BSL/WL/HL etc....Hair and some Women are dealing with real issues.

So, I applaud you for starting this thread because I know it is helping alot of women with problematic concerns that are honestly afraid to talk about them.

I told a Poster last night, that I feel like I'm always in damage-control mode.  Dealing constantly with one thing or another on my HHJ.

So....Again, this thread was very much needed.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> sheanu  The reason the transparency is so refreshing is that not all women on this Forum have Long Flowing BSL/WL/HL etc....Hair and some Women are dealing with real issues.
> 
> So, I applaud you for starting this thread because I know it is helping alot of women with problematic concerns that are honestly afraid to talk about them.
> 
> ...



I feel the same way....you are not alone love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

morehairplease

I know Girl.  

I feel like I'm constantly puttin' out Fires!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 13, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## sheanu (Nov 14, 2011)

Seamonster

I just made the mental connection that I was talking to you in the product exchange thread lol


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 15, 2011)

sheanu yep, it is a small lhcf world


----------



## yodie (Nov 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sheanu  The reason the transparency is so refreshing is that not all women on this Forum have Long Flowing BSL/WL/HL etc....Hair and some Women are dealing with real issues.
> 
> So, I applaud you for starting this thread because I know it is helping alot of women with problematic concerns that are honestly afraid to talk about them.
> 
> ...



This is my story as well!!!


----------



## yodie (Nov 15, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> No. No. You ingest the pumpkin seed oil. Do NOT... (repeat) NOT put pumpkin see oil on your scalp UNLESS it's being used as a prepoo. If it's not washed out, it will go rancid on your scalp.
> 
> I recommend Aubrey (the ones for DRY), CHI Deep Brilliance, Moroccanoil, and LUSH (H'suan Wen Hua and Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease).



Is pumpkin seed oil good because of it's zinc qualities? 
Just had some blood work done and my zinc levels were below normal range. I've taken zinc supplements, but switched over to eating pumpkin seeds. Too soon to tell if it's helping or not.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 16, 2011)

yodie said:


> Is pumpkin seed oil good because of it's zinc qualities?
> Just had some blood work done and my zinc levels were below normal range. I've taken zinc supplements, but switched over to eating pumpkin seeds. Too soon to tell if it's helping or not.



Pumpkin seed oil is Omega 6 and has some Omega 9.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 16, 2011)

JeterCrazed I'm going to whole foods and vitamin shop to see if they have the pumpkin seed oil. How much do you suggest daily and do you jut mix it in your drink?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 16, 2011)

growinghealthyhair
One-Two tablespoon. Put it on a salad with a nice balsamic


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 18, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> MrsS
> sheanu
> If you have prescription coverage, ask you doctor about topical steroids.
> 
> ...



LOL That's ok JeterCrazed, np.   I don't log in too much these days and I apologize for just seeing this.

Olux definitely seemed to help - the steroid stopped that annoying itching and prickly/tingling sensation in it's tracks.  My derm was good, he said to try all the homeopathic remedies I wanted to (with the exception of Rogaine/Monoxidil - said that was a definite no-no), it wouldn't hurt but not to be surprised if it didn't help .

Alopecia is a really ishyt disorder I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.  I wish anyone dealing with it a rapid recovery!


----------



## sheanu (Nov 18, 2011)

LynnieB said:


> LOL That's ok JeterCrazed, np.   I don't log in too much these days and I apologize for just seeing this.
> 
> Olux definitely seemed to help - the steroid stopped that annoying itching and prickly/tingling sensation in it's tracks.  My derm was good, he said to try all the homeopathic remedies I wanted to (with the exception of Rogaine/Monoxidil - said that was a definite no-no), it wouldn't hurt but not to be surprised if it didn't help .
> 
> Alopecia is a really ishyt disorder I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.  I wish anyone dealing with it a rapid recovery!



Thanks for your response! I think I'll ask my derm about it on tuesday. They're supposed to be giving me treatment options then


----------



## sheanu (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I went to the doctor today and not only did she confirm the traction alopecia, but she also looked at it under a "microscope" and showed me pictures of what was going on. She diagnosed it as alopecia with perifollicular scaling and erythema (inflammation). I've never heard of any of this and I've never seen pictures of anyone's scalp that looked like mine did either . She prescribed Nizoral 2% (I know @jeter ) and rogaine but from what I've read, Nizoral or some other strong anti-dandruff shampoo is the only treatment they've found to help with this kind of inflammation. 

Has anyone else every dealt with this issue? I ran a search on here and found nada. I'm really at a loss as to what to do but I know I probably won't even be twisting my hair loosely because I end up with bald spots along the part lines even when I do that  Maybe I'll just shave it all off...


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that sheanu. When do you start with the Nizoral and Rogaine?

I hope they work for you. Thanks for keeping us updated.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sheanu (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm starting the Nizoral (3X a week for 2 months) tomorrow but I'm going to pass on the Rogaine. She also prescribed benza clin (benzoyl peroxide and clindamycin, 2 months) and monodox (oral antibiotics, 3 months) for my acne.
I'm sure that between this combo and the winter months, both my hair and my face will be much dryer than I prefer but hopefully oil rinsing, scalp oiling and daily water spritzing will help some.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi ladies!!
I wanted to check in and let you know what's been going on lately:

When I went to my general doctor a few weeks ago he tested my vit D level again and found that my levels were still low so I've been taking the supplements he recommended and my skin has improved A LOT and I'm seeing some of my hair grow back. My problem is that my scalp is still sooo sore (I mean, some days it gets a serious hot pink/red color and is extremely tender to touch). I only have a little of the Nizoral left, which I can't wait to finish because it's a little drying. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 5, 2012)

sheanu
I've been meaning to respond for days. I found some new info. Apparently, fungus on the scalp eats Keratin! That explained everything. Without Keratin, hair cannot grow. Since I've been putting Keratin on my scalp daily, (see blog) I have been enjoying a MUCH happier scalp. No itching. No redness. No soreness. No shedding. My hair is happier, too. I highly recommend you following the same regimen with similar products. Mill Creek makes a Keratin conditioner if you don't want to get it from me. Just dump it in a blender, add a lil acv and coconut oil and apply it daily. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw a dermatologist 2 weeks ago. She prescribed a topical steroid foam to apply to the thinning spot on the top of my head. This spot was tender and itchy for the past 3 years. I am finally seeing this spot thicken up. I am not going to bash what is working for the next woman, but please, before you waste more money on wild penguin fat oil or something else, see a dermatologist!!!


----------



## sheanu (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmmm penguin fat 

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 11, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Mmmm penguin fat
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



Sound good to me, too. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 12, 2012)

He's not trying to hear all of that.


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 12, 2012)

I went to the dermatologist today and he did a biopsy. It hurts a lot of now...

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## sheanu (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeaaaa! Mine did too  My scalp is red very often where they did the biopsies...

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 12, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Yeaaaa! Mine did too  My scalp is red very often where they did the biopsies...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



I wasn't expecting that. Then again, he took a piece off my scalp so I don't know what I was expecting.  
I'm praying the biopsy results reveal something that can be taken care of without recourse to hair transplants...

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## silkii_locks (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
About 18 months ago I started to notice clear itchy blisters on my arms and back I thought nothing of it. Then I noticed a couple small, itchy sores on my scalp but I had just relaxed my hair so I thought it came from that. 

These spots never went away and before I knew it my scalp was covered with them! Eventually my entire scalp was covered with this thick, crusty substance. It literally covered my entire scalp like a cap. I didn't know what was going on, as pieces of this stuff fell off of my scalp clumps of hair went with it. I could run my fingers through my hair and my hand would be full of hair. I was left with quater and half dollar sized bald spots all over my head.

After going to the derm, I too had to have a biopsy done and I was diagnosed with a rare auto-immune skin disease called Pemphigus. I was immediately put on prednisone (steroid), docycycline (antibiotic) and Clobetasol (topical steroid) for my scalp.

The treatments helped tremendously, my scalp started to heal and the bald spots eventually grew back in. OP I know we don't have the same thing but I just wanted to chime in and say that there is hope after a devasting diagnosis. Just hang in there!


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 20, 2012)

MrsS sheanu How did everything turn out? Any updates?


I went today and got injections. I am done with the prescription foam. The very top of my head felt warm and itchy most of the time for month, that feeling finally went away. I am also seeing my thin spot fill in. So time will tell, but as for now, the thin area looks to be filling in good.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey yorkpatties!

I'm glad to see you're still getting treatment. I hope all turns out well and please keep us updated!

I'm all done with the Nizoral so I'm cutting out all shampoos except for the days I do my heavy Aphogee protein treatment (I'll clarify then). I think going Curly-Girl, using Ayurvedic powders and oils, and doing a protein treatment with eggs weekly will help keep my scalp itchies at bay and really help my hair. I've just started bhringraj oil a few weeks ago and that stuff finally has me with some tingly feeelinggg in my scalp!! I've noticed growth but my scalp still has so many issues in the areas where it's damaged.

I was having scalp pain a few weeks ago (before I started the bhringraj...the pain has since gone away) and I notice now that the area is starting to thin out  It can be soo discouraging and frustrating but I'm determined not to give up! I want edges as my pre-wedding gift lol! So to continue doing the job that the nizoral was supposed to be doing, I'm going to buy some of the infamous stinky neem oil today for antifungal properties. I heard that fungus eats oils, and as @jeter mentioned earlier, keratin, so maybe this will help more than I know!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 21, 2012)

yorkpatties said:


> MrsS sheanu How did everything turn out? Any updates?
> 
> 
> I went today and got injections. I am done with the prescription foam. The very top of my head felt warm and itchy most of the time for month, that feeling finally went away. I am also seeing my thin spot fill in. So time will tell, but as for now, the thin area looks to be filling in good.



yorkpatties I haven't heard anything from my doctor yet so I'll give it a couple more days and email him. My stitches were removed on Wednesday and my scalp is healing up. Unfortunately, one of my students (I work in an autism classroom) pulled my hair on the side of my scalp biopsy and some hair came out along with the crust the skin was forming to heal.  Needless to say that I'm praying for that area to grow despite the damage. 
I'll keep you updated when I get the results.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 21, 2012)

MrsS said:


> yorkpatties I haven't heard anything from my doctor yet so I'll give it a couple more days and email him. My stitches were removed on Wednesday and my scalp is healing up. Unfortunately, one of my students (I work in an autism classroom) pulled my hair on the side of my scalp biopsy and some hair came out along with the crust the skin was forming to heal.  Needless to say that I'm praying for that area to grow despite the damage.
> I'll keep you updated when I get the results.



I'm very sorry about that. I know how much the biopsies hurt...perhaps some aloe or EOs could help soothe the areas a bit? Keep us posted 

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 21, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> I'm very sorry about that. I know how much the biopsies hurt...perhaps some aloe or EOs could help soothe the areas a bit? Keep us posted
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



I put vaseline and a bandage yesterday like the nurse did after she removed the stitches to keep the area moist. So far, no sign of infection or excessive pain have occurred. Just my dumb luck!

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Jan 21, 2012)

MrsS said:


> I put vaseline and a bandage yesterday like the nurse did after she removed the stitches to keep the area moist. So far, no sign of infection or excessive pain have occurred. Just my dumb luck!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



>:0 wow keeping the area most would have helped with the pain and healing? My doctor didn't do any of that  lol. That might mean that your recovery won't be as long and painful then  

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 21, 2012)

MrsS said:


> yorkpatties I haven't heard anything from my doctor yet so I'll give it a couple more days and email him. My stitches were removed on Wednesday and my scalp is healing up. Unfortunately, one of my students (I work in an autism classroom) pulled my hair on the side of my scalp biopsy and some hair came out along with the crust the skin was forming to heal.  Needless to say that I'm praying for that area to grow despite the damage.
> I'll keep you updated when I get the results.



Wow, I can't imagine how painful that must have been. I used to work with autistic kids years ago and I know when they pull that hair they pull it hard. 
I hope you're healing well. Keep us updated. 


sheanu I hope you get that pre-wedding gift you want


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 23, 2012)

MrsS said:


> yorkpatties I haven't heard anything from my doctor yet so I'll give it a couple more days and email him. My stitches were removed on Wednesday and my scalp is healing up. Unfortunately, one of my students (I work in an autism classroom) pulled my hair on the side of my scalp biopsy and some hair came out along with the crust the skin was forming to heal.  Needless to say that I'm praying for that area to grow despite the damage.
> I'll keep you updated when I get the results.



 


Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## sheanu (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol @jeter you're a hot mess! And thanks yorkpatties!

Update: I went for a follow-up yesterday and my doctor was very optimistic that I'll "make a full recovery" (she made me feel like I'm recovering from major surgery or something lol). She looked under the microscope and said that it doesn't look nearly as inflamed as the last time I was there. Now that I'm done with the Nizoral she's prescribed hydrocortisone cream for me to use once a week on my scalp. She says it should help with the remaining inflammation and with regrowth. Has anyone used this kind of topical steroid?
Also, I don't remember if I asked this before, but is Rogaine bad? She keeps insisting I use it but I haven't bought any yet because I remember hearing bad stuff on here...

Does anyone else have updates? MrsS how's your scalp healing up?


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 26, 2012)

sheanu, JeterCrazed, yorkpatties My scalp is healing up nicely. It has a light pink color now and is not sensitive to touch anymore. That kid did yank a good chunk out of my hair and I'm hoping this will not cause further damage. 
I received the results today and my doc said that I had traction alopecia.  He is prescribing me a topical steroid ointment to apply on the area for two to three months and he also recommended that I use men's Rogaine. He said some of it might be reversible and that the steroidal ointment would reduce inflammation. I sure hope it helps, because my smooth as a baby's butt temple area is not the business.  
What's wrong with using the men's Rogaine?

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Jan 26, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> sheanu, JeterCrazed, yorkpatties My scalp is healing up nicely. It has a light pink color now and is not sensitive to touch anymore. That kid did yank a good chunk out of my hair and I'm hoping this will not cause further damage.
> I received the results today and my doc said that I had traction alopecia.  He is prescribing me a topical steroid ointment to apply on the area for two to three months and he also recommended that I use men's Rogaine. He said some of it might be reversible and that the steroidal ointment would reduce inflammation. I sure hope it helps, because my smooth as a baby's butt temple area is not the business.
> What's wrong with using the men's Rogaine?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



Awwwww I'm glad your scalp is healing up so well! Traction alopecia sucks but we'll get through this. Lmk if you try the rogaine


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad to hear you're healing well MrsS I know we all did a collective flinch in pain after reading your post about the hair tugging. 

I had good results with a topical steroid. I really didn't realize how much inflammation my scalp had until I was using one. 

I know men's rogaine is stronger, but that's all I know about it. Maybe there is a rogaine thread that might be helpful or if anyone has experience with it, please dish, because I am curious about it too.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 26, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Awwwww I'm glad your scalp is healing up so well! Traction alopecia sucks but we'll get through this. Lmk if you try the rogaine



I tries rogaine years ago and got zero results, but I didn't try it due to traction alopecia. My mom had baby smooth edges and hers eventually grew back.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 27, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> I tries rogaine years ago and got zero results, but I didn't try it due to traction alopecia. My mom had baby smooth edges and hers eventually grew back.



Did hers grow back in their own or because of rogaine?


----------



## sheanu (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh and here's a link on how bhrigraj oil works just as well or better than rogaine:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=521399


----------



## JeterCrazed (Feb 2, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> Did hers grow back in their own or because of rogaine?



sheanu, on it's own. She sometimes used black pepper.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 3, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> sheanu, on it's own. She sometimes used black pepper.



Wow black pepper huh? Thanks for the info


----------



## leleepop (Feb 3, 2012)

Cowashes every three days and apple cider vinager rinses, really keeps my scalp in check and keeps my roots moisturized. I hardly get breakage in my problems areas and no more sore scalp. hth


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello ladies. I wasn't going to join until I came across this discussion because I have this issue.  My Derm says its anemia and also gave ketoconizole  %2 and I take my iron daily. It has helped a lot. I then found a hairdresser who has helped me. She told me to use the derms shampoo first let it soak for a while then soften the hair with a moisturizing shampoo.  I got better results.


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 12, 2012)

U inspired me to join after lurking for a week. I have learned a lot here and for about 2 years suffered like u. I found a wonderful hairdresser who showed me the correct way to use nizoral 2% shampoo with it leave it on for a while then shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo to soften hair then condition and rinse conditioner out with cool water


----------



## JeterCrazed (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey, BusyLady!!


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 12, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> sheanu, on it's own. She sometimes used black pepper.



How did she apply the pepper?


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 12, 2012)

HauteHippie said:
			
		

> Co-siging on Origins Check and Balances. Really impressed with that product. I think biotin and cocconut oil caused my flare up. Oiling in the AM, rotating biotin (every other day) and adding MSM helped me out.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



Hello HauteHippie. How do u prepare the MSM? Do you apply it to the scalp for pre shampoo/cowash?


----------



## yorkpatties (Feb 18, 2012)

:welcome3: BusyLady :welcome3:


----------



## sheanu (Feb 23, 2012)

BusyLady said:
			
		

> Hello ladies. I wasn't going to join until I came across this discussion because I have this issue.  My Derm says its anemia and also gave ketoconizole  %2 and I take my iron daily. It has helped a lot. I then found a hairdresser who has helped me. She told me to use the derms shampoo first let it soak for a while then soften the hair with a moisturizing shampoo.  I got better results.



Welcome lady! Any updates?


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 24, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> sheanu, JeterCrazed, yorkpatties My scalp is healing up nicely. It has a light pink color now and is not sensitive to touch anymore. That kid did yank a good chunk out of my hair and I'm hoping this will not cause further damage.
> I received the results today and my doc said that I had traction alopecia.  He is prescribing me a topical steroid ointment to apply on the area for two to three months and he also recommended that I use men's Rogaine. He said some of it might be reversible and that the steroidal ointment would reduce inflammation. I sure hope it helps, because my smooth as a baby's butt temple area is not the business.
> What's wrong with using the men's Rogaine?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



Dont use the rogaine. When u don't use it the hair falls out again.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I'm using minoval now (which has minoxidil) and some people said the hair will fall out while for most that wasn't the case...

How's everyone's  hair coming along?


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm seeing a few faint, fine strands of hair growing but I'm not sure if It's my imagination. I'll give it another month before comparing pictures. 
I'm trying to stay positive but to be honest I'm not sure the treatment is doing anything, unless my scalp is deeply inflamed and needs a lot of time to recover.  I just want some hair! 
I haven't bought the Rogaine because I wanted to give my scalp time to recover and I didn't want to become dependent. I'll try some castor oil and maybe get emu oil.

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Feb 24, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a few faint, fine strands of hair growing but I'm not sure if It's my imagination. I'll give it another month before comparing pictures.
> I'm trying to stay positive but to be honest I'm not sure the treatment is doing anything, unless my scalp is deeply inflamed and needs a lot of time to recover.  I just want some hair!
> I haven't bought the Rogaine because I wanted to give my scalp time to recover and I didn't want to become dependent. I'll try some castor oil and maybe get emu oil.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



Hey there!
I hope you are having some progress. Perhaps we should all post some pics in may to see how we're progressing...But is your scalp red or painful? I know bhringraj helped a LOT with the inflammation. It's never pink anymore and I'm seeing progress so perhaps you can try to  see if it helps


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 24, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> Hey there!
> I hope you are having some progress. Perhaps we should all post some pics in may to see how we're progressing...But is your scalp red or painful? I know bhringraj helped a LOT with the inflammation. It's never pink anymore and I'm seeing progress so perhaps you can try to  see if it helps



It's not red but is painful sometimes when I massage it. The dermatologist didn't tell me the follicles are dead so I'll hang in there.

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Feb 24, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> It's not red but is painful sometimes when I massage it. The dermatologist didn't tell me the follicles are dead so I'll hang in there.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



Awww I had the same problem in the front at my peak and bhringraj eliminated all that in 2 weeks at 3x a week before bed. I hope you find a solution and please keep in touch


----------



## yorkpatties (Feb 24, 2012)

I've never heard of this bhringraj oil. I am going to look into this. 

My hair has filled in around the center but it is still a little thinner than the rest of my hair, at least I think so. That steroid foam I used really helped me out a lot. I am happy that I no longer have the pain, burning and itching I once had, but it is still growing slower than the rest of my hair. I go back to my dermatologist next week and I will see what she has to say.


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 24, 2012)

yorkpatties said:
			
		

> I've never heard of this bhringraj oil. I am going to look into this.
> 
> My hair has filled in around the center but it is still a little thinner than the rest of my hair, at least I think so. That steroid foam I used really helped me out a lot. I am happy that I no longer have the pain, burning and itching I once had, but it is still growing slower than the rest of my hair. I go back to my dermatologist next week and I will see what she has to say.



Don't get discouraged. I had some stringy week lookin hair come before it got thicker. I just started bhringaraj last week as a prepoo 2x a week and follow with nizoral 2% let it sit, then nexus humectress shampoo to soften then deep condition. Hang in there.


----------



## yorkpatties (Mar 15, 2012)

Things were on the up for me, probably haven't been to the derm in 5 weeks and I started getting the itching again. Not as bad as it was last year but alarming. I just saw my derm a few days again and she said the spot was red and inflamed, naturally I was scratching. She gave me a few steroid injections in the center of my scalp and prescribed a new steroid foam (olux) for me to use 2x a day. It is thicker than the luxiq I took a few months ago, just using the sample I could tell the difference. My dermatologist says the olux is stronger than the luxiq. I love my new growth since my BC, but this one little spot just won't catch up. 

Been reading a lot about Ayurvedic practices and I am interested in this bhringraj oil, I may try that out after my prescription is done.  

How are you ladies doing? 

BusyLady MrsS sheanu silkii_locks


----------



## sheanu (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey @yorkpatties!
Ughhh I hate the itchies girl but I hope the Olux helps. I know one of the posters here recommended it so it should help. Yeah that bhringraj is the stuff! I noticed a lot more little hairs popping up since I started using it. I think I mentioned it already but braiding my hair used to be torture before I started using this. It helps to apply it the night I've braided my hair up because it's very soothing and by the next morning my braids don't feel as painful (I don't even braid tight! My scalp was just THAT tender). I'm also no longer thinning along the part-line where I braid so I'm going to start keeping them in for two weeks while oiling 3X a week with my bhringraj-brahmi oil mixture  Lmk if you decide to use it!

How about @BusyLady, @MrsS and @silkii_locks and @JeterCrazed?


----------



## MrsMe (Mar 16, 2012)

No change for me.   I know I started using the steroidal ointment about 6 weeks ago only but I'm not seeing any improvement. I see the thinest baby hair thrive but my baby butt smooth scalp shows no sign of growth.  
It's even more upsetting given the fact that the rest of my hair is shoulder length and I have those shiny bald temples.  If I had the funds for hair transplantation, I would just do it and get this over with in a heartbeat. 
In the meantime I've been using Castor oil because that's what I have and I'm tired of spending money on useless remedies. 

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## BusyLady (Mar 30, 2012)

I am coming to the end of a 16 week stretch. It's going well. I figured how to avoid the tangles the answer is co washing. My bald shiny spot has gotten smaller over time. One year. I'm not afraid to part anymore. I think stretching will help cause 8 years ago I tried stretching and it helped then. I think I'll stick with it. I can't wait for my touch up.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Mar 31, 2012)

MrsS, did u try supplementing with iron?

sheanu, my lil patch has grown in completely. 
My hair is growing quite nicely now. 


Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Mar 31, 2012)

Awwwww I'm sorry you're having such a hard t time MrsS...maybe give the iron a try as suggested. 

I'm happy the rest of you are seeing results though. We might have to do a before and after thing in a few months!


----------



## MrsMe (Mar 31, 2012)

sheanu, JeterCrazed. I'm getting a physical done next month to rule out any issues. I want to get that out of the way first, then figure out where to go from there internally since the topical steroid isn't doing anything. 
I'm beginning to think that I have some allergies. Not sure, but since the weather warmed up, my temples got itchy again and I' breaking out more than usual. I've also been eating some foods that I had eliminated from my diet (eggs, deli) so they could be the culprits.
What blood tests should I ask for? The regular physical exam tests that the docs do are not thorough enough and I don't even get details of my bloodwork.


----------



## sheanu (Mar 31, 2012)

MrsS, when I went I specifically requested some hormonal blood tests to rule out pcos and a test of vitamin levels. This is how I found out I had the vitamin d deficiency. Also, JeterCrazed listed several more recommended blood tests that would be really good for you to get. Besides those, try avoiding dairy for a while because it turned out that in my case, dairy was causing me to have serious cystic acne and the WORST menstrual cramps ever  Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Mar 31, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> sheanu, JeterCrazed. I'm getting a physical done next month to rule out any issues. I want to get that out of the way first, then figure out where to go from there internally since the topical steroid isn't doing anything.
> I'm beginning to think that I have some allergies. Not sure, but since the weather warmed up, my temples got itchy again and I' breaking out more than usual. I've also been eating some foods that I had eliminated from my diet (eggs, deli) so they could be the culprits.
> What blood tests should I ask for? The regular physical exam tests that the docs do are not thorough enough and I don't even get details of my bloodwork.



MrsS,

Check Feratin,TSH, ANA Connective Tissues, and get a full CBC panel.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Mar 31, 2012)

I posted an update in the castor oil challenge thread but here's how my hair looked today. It's still nowhere near where I want to be but I'm REALLY thankful for how far I've come since starting this thread. Thanks ladies! I hope we can all see more progress as time goes on 

The first is from August and the second I took today.


----------



## MrsMe (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 31, 2012)

sheanu said:


> I posted an update in the castor oil challenge thread but here's how my hair looked today. It's still nowhere near where I want to be but I'm REALLY thankful for how far I've come since starting this thread. Thanks ladies! I hope we can all see more progress as time goes on
> 
> The first is from August and the second I took today.




sheanu, What have you been doing differently since August? This is GREAT progress to me.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Mar 31, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies!!!



MrsS, if the doc asks if u have joint pain, just go with it. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## MrsMe (Mar 31, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> MrsS, if the doc asks if u have joint pain, just go with it.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



I do have pain in my knees.   I remembered that there is also one thing that changed in my diet; my supplements. I added Alpha Lipoic Acid to my regimen and I believe that it is the reason why I'm bureaking out like crazy again. I have been eating more eggs and dairy, but it has never affected ume like that.  It was supposed to help my skin not make it worse.  
sheanu your progress is fantastic! I need to be more regular with my castor oil. I'm mixing names...


----------



## sheanu (Apr 1, 2012)

lushcoils I just used the nizoral as prescribed, then started topical steroids after, oiled with bhringraj since january or so and now a bhringraj & brahmi mixture I made about 3 weeks ago. Also I started minoval about a month ago which I follow with the above mentioned oil. I only added the minoval cuz my doctor kept insisting on some form of minoxidil. I also haven't shampooed since I finished the nizoral. It's been straight cowashing with a weekly cleanse of ayurvedic powders.  Besides that I added biotin, msm, and a b vitamin complex in the last month but I've been drinking a tea of acv, blackstrapp molasses, and lemon nightly since about November. I think that's it lol


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 1, 2012)

[USER=89445]MrsS[/USER] said:
			
		

> I do have pain in my knees.



If you don't go get your ANA checked!! 

And look into DHEA.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 1, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> If you don't go get your ANA checked!!
> 
> And look into DHEA.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



Ok, will do!  Will my doctor just go with the flow or look at me like I'm crazy for asking for all of these tests?

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Apr 1, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> Ok, will do!  Will my doctor just go with the flow or look at me like I'm crazy for asking for all of these tests?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



Lol you sound like you might need jeter to really prep you for this acting role


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 1, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> Lol you sound like you might need jeter to really prep you for this acting role



I know right.  I've used the misty eyes to get my way with doctors a few times but I might throw a fit this time if I don't get what I want.

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 1, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> Ok, will do!  Will my doctor just go with the flow or look at me like I'm crazy for asking for all of these tests?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



*deep breath* You're gonna have to move your chi to get these tests done.  
Ask for the tests a see what happens. If there's a reluctance, ANA is a check for autoimmune. Authritis is autoimmune. Tell him about your knees and how it hurts when it rains.
CBC is for general health  and u wanna check feritin to be sure your iron stores aren't low, cause you feel weak sometimes  and cold  

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 1, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> *deep breath* You're gonna have to move your chi to get these tests done.
> Ask for the tests a see what happens. If there's a reluctance, ANA is a check for autoimmune. Authritis is autoimmune. Tell him about your knees and how it hurts when it rains.
> CBC is for general health  and u wanna check feritin to be sure your iron stores aren't low, cause you feel weak sometimes  and cold
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



All of the above are true for me except for the rain, but It's gonna be part of it at the doc's office.  This cameo is gonna be easier than I thought. 

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 1, 2012)

MrsS said:
			
		

> All of the above are true for me except for the rain, but It's gonna be part of it at the doc's office.  This cameo is gonna be easier than I thought.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



 
Seriously... Get all that checked. You might be anemic.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## BusyLady (Apr 1, 2012)

The rest of your blood tests can look normal and the ferritin still be low. My ferritin was low as per my Derm. The iron fixed it and the hair got better.


----------



## sheanu (Apr 25, 2012)

MrsS said:


> All of the above are true for me except for the rain, but It's gonna be part of it at the doc's office.  This cameo is gonna be easier than I thought.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF



Hey did you ever get checked out?


----------



## sheanu (Apr 25, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Nizoral is extremely harsh on the hair. I had a prescription when I was 11. My hair sounded like rice crispy treats basking in warm milk.
> 
> I know the doctor prescribed it. I know I'm not a doctor, but I would NOT. I use Miconazole Nitrate with no irritation.
> 
> ...



OK...so...I just bought some MN today and added it to my brahmi-bhringraj mix  If it works out as well as everyone says it does I'm going to look back on these last few months and be like "why didn't I listen to JeterCrazed? WHY?!?"  That is all.


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 26, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> Hey did you ever get checked out?



sheanu le sigh... I called to set up an appointment but my doctor was booked for the month of April.  I was told to call back at the end of the month, so I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks for reminding me.
 If I can't get an appointment with her soon, I'll just switch doctors. I don't like to say that, but if I'm not satisfied by my doctors, I just toss like a sack of potato and find a better one. 

Sent from my PG86100 using LHCF


----------



## MeechUK (Apr 29, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> Wow not much I can add you ladies are all on point! I also have long term scalp damage even 4 yrs after my last perm. I can't tell you how many times my wack patch has gotten better and relapsed over the years. I'm on the upswing again at the moment  using esential oil therapy, vigorous scalp massages and small tweaks in my diet (finally figured out that DAIRY is not a friend to my scalp either!)
> 
> Just stick with whichever method you choose to re-grow. Consistency is key.



I disagree with you on the dairy products. I recently started using yogurt mixed with a little mustard oil and my scalp & hair were singing! I wanted a natural protein treatment and this was great. The last time I mixed in an avocado which an Asian friend recommended, as opposed to leaving the mixture on for a maximum of 2hrs I fell asleep and left it on overnight! When I eventually washed it out and DC'd I didn't recognise my hair or scalp, my hair was thicker and my scalp felt very clean and moisturised, this was in addition to a growth spurt! Try this and I guarantee your hair and scalp will love it and it also calms scalp conditions especially dandruff!


----------



## MeechUK (Apr 29, 2012)

AlwaysNatural said:


> I'm not trying to "take over" the thread but while we're talking about scalps, can anyone reccomend some sort of oil for burning/soar scalp?



Try spritzing your scalp with EOs and aloe Vera added to boiled or distiller water. These soothe the scalp. If you have Basil EO use this sparingly it acts as an astringent whilst promoting hair growth.


----------



## MeechUK (Apr 29, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Alcohol-free Peppermint flavor. NOT essential oil!! Get it where you find the spices in the grocery store. Got this one from whole foods.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™




Why not the EO? I love the way it makes my scalp tingle and soothes!


----------



## MeechUK (Apr 29, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Hi again everyone,
> 
> I just got the results back from the dermatologist and they say it's early traction alopecia so it can definitely be treated. @jeter, I stopped the nizoral after your recommendation and have started cowashing more often and doing baking soda washes. I'll keep you all updated on my progress
> 
> Anyone else have updates?



Try Emu oil it reawakens the follicles but can take a while before you notice results (2wks to 3mths).


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 30, 2012)

[USER=4531]MeechUK[/USER] said:
			
		

> Why not the EO? I love the way it makes my scalp tingle and soothes!



It doesn't tingle as much as the flavor. Peppermint flavor is concentrated for menthol and not essential oil/saponins or whatever. And peppermint flavor is cheaper.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## BusyLady (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try some lumigan and copper peptides on my scalp


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know what the UK equivalent to MN is? From what I have read this could be the answer to my flaky scalp.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 12, 2012)

[USER=60823]brittle_hair[/USER] said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the UK equivalent to MN is? From what I have read this could be the answer to my flaky scalp.



Go to amazon.co.uk and type in mn. It'll pop up.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing? Brittle hair, BusyLady, lushcoils, MrsS, JeterCrazed, MeechUK, yorkpatties have you ladies seen any progress?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Aug 27, 2012)

sheanu,  You rang? 

Growth is still much slower than the rest of my hair, but everything is all filled in. It's so nappy back there, jeezus!!  
I'm gonna start training it like I did last time. I'm annoyed that this is a routine, but at least I have a regimen.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 27, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> @sheanu,  You rang?
> 
> Growth is still much slower than the rest of my hair, but everything is all filled in. It's so nappy back there, jeezus!!
> I'm gonna start training it like I did last time. I'm annoyed that this is a routine, but at least I have a regimen.



Lol from what I've heard the growth does improve once your scalp has recuperated right? I'm glad it's filled in though!


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 27, 2012)

Meh, little progress from what I can tell but my mom said she saw some improvement. :shrug: I have to compare pics to tell the difference.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF...if only it would stop correcting what I write.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Aug 28, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Lol from what I've heard the growth does improve once your scalp has recuperated right? I'm glad it's filled in though!



Yeah, but just because you see growth doesn't mean your scalp is healed. that area is still abnormally tender compared to the rest of my scalp.


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 9, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Hey ladies! How's everyone doing? Brittle hair, BusyLady, lushcoils, MrsS, JeterCrazed, MeechUK, yorkpatties have you ladies seen any progress?



Hi sheanu I am well  After going to the derm I have seen a complete turn-around. My scalp was in REALLY bad shape when I first went to her. I no longer have the itching, my hair is finally growing in what used to be a bald patch. It stated off growing slower than the rest of my hair but now I am pretty sure it's growing consistently now. Very, very satisfied with my results. I can only image what my head would look like if I didn't seek medical attention.  It was something I put off for too long as it was. I am extremely careful about wearing any pulling hairstyles now or adding any extra hair like extensions. I have worn extensions for years without any visible problems but I worry that they could be causing harm in the long run; sometimes when we don't see an immediate problem we believe there is no problem. 

I hope you other ladies are seeing the results you want!


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 9, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Yeah, but just because you see growth doesn't mean your scalp is healed. that area is still abnormally tender compared to the rest of my scalp.



Yes, this happened to me as well. That area was quite tender for a while even though I was seeing growth. Until one day, without me noticing, the tenderness just went away.


----------



## frobellete (Oct 3, 2012)

Daktarin it has 2% miconazole nitrate its just about £5.45 from boots.


----------



## frobellete (Oct 3, 2012)

brittle_hair said:


> Does anyone know what the UK equivalent to MN is? From what I have read this could be the answer to my flaky scalp.



Daktarin has 2% miconazole nitrate its just about £5.45 from boots.


----------



## daviine (Nov 21, 2012)

MrsMe said:


> I went to the dermatologist today and he did a biopsy. It hurts a lot of now...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100





sheanu said:


> Yeaaaa! Mine did too  My scalp is red very often where they did the biopsies...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



I'm trying to read old threads concerning hair loss and thinning.  I'm supposed to be getting a scalp biopsy but now I'm scared to.  I kinda wish I never read this.  

Any updates?


----------



## MrsMe (Nov 21, 2012)

daviine said:


> I'm trying to read old threads concerning hair loss and thinning.  I'm supposed to be getting a scalp biopsy but now I'm scared to.  I kinda wish I never read this.
> 
> Any updates?



My scalp is fine now. It was sore for a couple of days and then healed nicely. I can't even find the scar now.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 21, 2012)

daviine said:


> I'm trying to read old threads concerning hair loss and thinning.  I'm supposed to be getting a scalp biopsy but now I'm scared to.  I kinda wish I never read this.
> 
> Any updates?



Mine is fine as well. I only remember it when my braider runs the comb over the spots.


----------



## yodie (Apr 18, 2013)

any updates?? sheanu and other ladies, any scalp updates?


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 18, 2013)

yodie said:


> any updates?? sheanu and other ladies, any scalp updates?



No real update on my side. I think the damage has stopped but the hair isn't growing.  I'm getting ready to do a big chop and just wear a wig. I can't deal with it anymore.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos


----------



## sheanu (Dec 16, 2013)

I actually ended up bcing again (mid october) and am wearing a wig til the new year. My hair was thinning really bad and breaking. I've since started using MN and am seeing improvement in my growth and hairline


----------



## georgia80 (Mar 10, 2014)

After reviewing several Youtube videos there are some ladies that reports to having much success with shedding and alopecia symptoms.  After using everything else I thought I would give  Onion and  Garlic juice mask for stopping the hair shedding.  I think they may be on to something.  

I tried the garlic  and added onions and it significantly reduced my shedding to just a few strands.  I incorporated the black tea rinse afterwards. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdQfVVERuc 

More good information:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYV6Mt5_ZEQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWwwzoOQ7Mg


----------



## sheanu (Mar 10, 2014)

Update: I'm pretty sure I have white piedra. I tried MN but was having a lot of breakage so I'm just going to go to the dermatologist and let them test for it. Last time they just prescribed nizoral but I don't think that was enough.

ETA: the doctor said it was just dandruff that'd clumped together with oils. I haven't had this issue in the past few months though so no worries


----------



## smores (Nov 1, 2014)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is great information. Ferritin is the iron transport protein. The more iron you have the more of the protein (ferritin) is produced to transport it in the body. I believe that a lot of what happens on the inside will manifest on the outside. Being healthy is a great start. Supplements are useful. I had problems with my edges (near the temple) thinning out because when I transitioned then bc'd I wore weaves for 18 mos leaving me with longer hair, but those thinned out temples. So I bought the ORS Temple Fertilizing Balm (The one that you apply with a dropper) and mixed that with some Castor Oil, and noticed improvement over a year. I am still working on it, but its not as noticeable. I think I will add some eucalyptus oil also.  Oh and yes Thyroid Levels (especially with women) is a GREAT place to start. GET bloodwork done: a CBC (Complete Blood Panel), a CMP (Complete Metabolic panel), a Vitamin Panel, and Lipids (Cholesterol, triglycerides, good and bad cholesterol, etc).... I was able to even get one done at my school clinic when I was in college! I get it done every 5 years and I am just 31!  I am a nutrition professor and registered dietitian, so all the nutrition stuff you posted stuck out!




Just bumping this for future reference


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 3, 2014)

I started to use a derma roller on my edges with garlic oil and rosemary essential oil.  we'll see in 5 weeks.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 6, 2014)

bumping to read about onion or pepper for my scalp issue.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 27, 2014)

Bump!!! Scalp massages with my MN mix seem to be helping my hair recover. That and inversion.


----------



## Katrice (Dec 27, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> I started to use a derma roller on my edges with garlic oil and rosemary essential oil.  we'll see in 5 weeks.



Is this working?


----------

